# Trick For Cutting Stepped Molding



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok as those of you know who have cut stepped moldings it can be very Frustrating. Not being able to see the back shoulder to cut to. Yes I have tried the cut a Miter measure from the shoulder to the tip of the Miter x2 Trick. You still end up with the pieces being to tight or loose.

I have the answer, I Doubt this is Original because I'm not that smart but I've never seen this done. Rip a board to 1 1/4" x 8'and put it up on your Chop Saw and set saw depth so it doesn't cut your board in half . Measure all your pieces and add extra in my case an inch. Set the saw to the left 45 Degrees cut the end of all your blanks. Now add 1.754 to all your Dimensions. 

Set a stop to the first dimension on your list or in my case type in the Dimension to the Tiger stop. Clip the molding on the front edge of the board and Push the molding gently so that the tip if the miter hits the stop.

Now a little experimenting and calculation is needed. My Tiger stop is referencing from the Blades inside at Ninety Degrees so you have to calculate from the Bias of the Miter to where 45 Degrees intersects so the stop reads from the outside tip of the Right hand miter. The numbers I'm giving are for the particular molding I'm using. 

You have to do the calculation to come up with the size to rip your board to and the number your going to add to all dimensions. My 1.754 is from the shoulder of the molding to the tip of the Miter x2 - a 32nd. Ok so now swivel the saw to the right 45 Degree . 

Take your pieces one at a time and clip them on the front of the board you ripped and secured and push them gently until tip of Miter hits the stop. Cut Away, now you most likely are going to have some small pieces like the one in my picture. Cutting these trapped between the blade and the stop is NO GOOD. 

So for these clip them on your board push tip of miter to stop and with a .05 Mechanical Pencil or a very sharp pencil if you don't like the Mechanical ones and mark next to the miter by the stop. Now remove stop or in my case send it away by typing in my favorite number 69. Now set your molding to that mark you just made and cut. After cutting all your pieces they slip right into panel with ease. 

This is a Production Method for speed and Accuracy. With that said remember to make sure each piece is seated squarely and against stop or line and your hands are clear of blade with every cut.make sure the board you use is thick enough to except the particular molding you are using and bottoms out and seats properly in this case 3/4".

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Ok as those of you know who have cut stepped moldings it can be very Frustrating. Not being able to see the back shoulder to cut to. Yes I have tried the cut a Miter measure from the shoulder to the tip of the Miter x2 Trick. You still end up with the pieces being to tight or loose.
> I have the answer, I Doubt this is Original because I'm not that smart but I've never seen this done. Rip a board to 1 1/4" x 8'and put it up on your Chop Saw and set saw depth so it doesn't cut your board in half . Measure all your pieces and add extra in my case an inch. Set the saw to the left 45 Degrees cut the end of all your blanks. Now add 1.754 to all your Dimensions. Set a stop to the first dimension on your list or in my case type in the Dimension to the Tiger stop. Clip the molding on the front edge of the board and Push the molding gently so that the tip if the miter hits the stop.Now a little experimenting and calculation is needed. My Tiger stop is referencing from the Blades inside at Ninety Degrees so you have to calculate from the Bias of the Miter to where 45 Degrees intersects so the stop reads from the outside tip of the Right hand miter. The numbers I'm giving are for the particular molding I'm using. You have to do the calculation to come up with the size to rip your board to and the number your going to add to all dimensions. My 1.754 is from the shoulder of the molding to the tip of the Miter x2 - a 32nd. Ok so now swivel the saw to the right 45 Degree . Take your pieces one at a time and clip them on the front of the board you ripped and secured and push them gently until tip of Miter hits the stop. Cut Away, now you most likely are going to have some small pieces like the one in my picture. Cutting these trapped between the blade and the stop is NO GOOD. So for these clip them on your board push tip of miter to stop and with a .05 Mechanical Pencil or a very sharp pencil if you don't like the Mechanical ones and mark next to the miter by the stop. Now remove stop or in my case send it away by typing in my favorite number 69. Now set your molding to that mark you just made and cut. After cutting all your pieces they slip right into panel with ease. This is a Production Method for speed and Accuracy. With that said remember to make sure each piece is seated squarely and against stop or line and your hands are clear of blade with every cut.make sure the board you use is thick enough to except the particular molding you are using and bottoms out and seats properly in this case 3/4".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Want to ask how do you guys secure your stepped molding. Headless Pins and Glue, brads and glue, Hot Melt and Glue

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Want to ask how do you guys secure your stepped molding. Headless Pins and Glue, brads and glue, Hot Melt and Glue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Depends upon the situation where I am using it.

George


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> Depends upon the situation where I am using it.
> 
> George


Ok and how about the Cutting Tip

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Ok and how about the Cutting Tip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I do not understand what type of cutting tip you need. That paragraph is too long to read and the photo is blury.

George


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I do not understand what type of cutting tip you need. That paragraph is too long to read and the photo is blury.
> 
> George


The paragraph is the Tip I'm asking your thoughts on my Tip. I'll edit and break it up to multiple Paragraphs if my Grammar is Offensive to you

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't yet used step molding in cabinetry but can't wait till I do! I'll be keeping tabs on this tip for whenI'll need it  mh, i've been wondering this for a while what do you prefer to use when installing trim and molding? I'm looking at the fasco Pinner, they say the gun is made in the same factory as the grex with identical parts but with the feature to use slight headed pins as well AND for $100 cheaper:thumbsup: what's you're thoughts?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I found I can cut the moulding from either side, depending on how it's placed against the fence. If I can't see the edge, on a 45, I can turn it around and cut from the other direction.

I can mark the width of the moulding on the table, and line up either edge if necessary. I don't really have a problem with it, and some of my methods don't give an easy visual. As an example, Most crown I cut standing up, and not flat to the table. Just having lines and marks to follow seems to make it easy.

For finished moulding (wood finished stained/natural/topcoated), I install that way with a brad nailer, and use a color putty stick. For painted, any holes are filled and painted.










 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> The paragraph is the Tip I'm asking your thoughts on my Tip. I'll edit and break it up to multiple Paragraphs if my Grammar is Offensive to you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Your post is certainly not offensive to me. Just too much in one place to be comfortably read. That is why they invented paragraphs.

Anytime I see one of those long paragraphs I just continue along with reading. Four or five sentences is normally sufficient to cover one thought. Then when the topic or thought changes it is time to start anyother paragraph.

Georg


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok now it's easier Reading 👍

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MastersHand said:


> Ok now it's easier Reading 👍


Yes it is...you catch on fast.:yes:










 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh yes!!!

Thanks.

George


----------

